# Textfeld Programm soll auf Eingabe warten!



## Keno (16. Jul 2007)

Abend zusammen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. 

Ich habe eine GUI mit SWT gebastelt. Nun wird per ButtonClick der Text eines Textfeldes an ein Programm übergeben. Nach der Abarbeitung des Textes geht das Programm nun den gleichen weg nocheinmal und will sich wieder einen Wert aus dem Textfeld holen. 

Hier möchte ich nun aber, dass das Programm wartet bis ein neuer String eingegeben wird und der Button gedrückt wird.

MFG Keno


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jul 2007)

'das Programm' ist auch Java, im gleichen Programm höchstens ein anderer Thread oder was genau?

damit von außen abfragbar ist, ob Text eingegeben wurde/ Buttons gedrückt wurde,
musst du das in der GUI-Klasse bekannt machen,

z.B. mit einen int-Zähler für die Anzahl der Button-Klicks,
das andere Programm merkt sich die Anzahl zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt und schaut später nach, ob sie sich erhöht hat


----------



## André Uhres (17. Jul 2007)

Meinst du so was:

```
package text;
/*
 * WartenDemo.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class WartenDemo extends JFrame {
    private JTextArea jTextArea1;
    public WartenDemo() {
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jTextArea1 = new JTextArea(20,5);
        getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(jTextArea1), BorderLayout.CENTER);
        pack();
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                doEingabe();
            }
        });
    }
    private void doEingabe(){
        String eingabe = "";
        while(true) {
            eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Eingabe");
            if(eingabe == null) break;
            jTextArea1.append(eingabe+"\n");
        }
    }
    public static void main(final String args[]) {new WartenDemo().setVisible(true);}
}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jul 2007)

Aber André, das ist doch Swing...  :wink:


			
				Keno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe eine GUI mit SWT gebastelt.


----------



## André Uhres (18. Jul 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber André, das ist doch Swing...  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht mir erstmal nur ums Prinzip, damit man versteht, welche Funktionalität er will.
Dann kann er ja immer noch selbst entscheiden, ob er bei SWT bleiben und es dort nachbauen, 
oder doch lieber auf standard Swingkomponenten bauen will :wink:


----------

